# Mountainscape [6 gal]



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Presenting you my new scape. :wink:
Dimensions are 35x29x22(h) cm - 23 liters or 6 gallons.
For lighting i am using led pannel 10W.
Filtration will be Eden 501.
CO2 pressurised 500g bottle and atomizer.
Stones are Seiryu, most of them are treated with hammer. :hihi:
I am planning to plant it mostly with Fissidens fox, and maybe some other moss/plants.

Hardscape:


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

awesome scape! how many stones you have there?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks! Not sure, maybe 8-10 kilos ~20 pounds


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

shaman. said:


> Thanks! Not sure, maybe 8-10 kilos ~20 pounds


can't wait to see this tank up and running! keep us updated.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Wow sucha great job on this... love the hardscape man. You can tell some real thought and time went into this.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Mikey  I usually spend half an hour for scaping tank of this size. If i do not like it, I pull all out and start again from scratch  This was scaped from 2nd attempt.
This was 1st attempt:










I do not like it as it was too simetrical...

I found inspiration for this scape in Greatest croatian mountain - Velebit 
http://connectotravel.com/en/national-park-velebit


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm glad that you went with #2!


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Another outstanding mountainscape. You have a good eye for perspective.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

I have glued Fissidens fox on the stones with super glue (liquid). Next step is attaching Fissidens to the smal lava rocks. This rocks goes to the gaps that left.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Flooded!


----------



## Speed (Dec 18, 2013)

It looks amazing!!! Keep us posted with the upgrades!


----------



## blesser13 (Dec 6, 2010)

This is awesome! good job


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks guys  All equipment on their place. Filter seems to doing great job - water is crystal clear! CO2 set up on 1 bps which gives me dark green DC. I think it should be enough for mosses. 
Left only making moss bombs (gluing fissidens on small lava rocks)


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Very nice! Maybe try to do a nice sky blue backdrop with white small white clouds and add some plants to fill in the foreground banks. Ah, I need to start getting into making nice mini aquascapes. Any plans on livestock?


----------



## Entz (Mar 19, 2015)

Looks fantastic. Love the sense of depth you created.


----------



## PepperyT (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow that is GORGEOUS! Makes me want to stand on top and sing "The hills are aliiiiiive...."


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks all! 



WaterLife said:


> Very nice! Maybe try to do a nice sky blue backdrop with white small white clouds and add some plants to fill in the foreground banks. Ah, I need to start getting into making nice mini aquascapes. Any plans on livestock?


Thanks for suggestion. Might look great. I will try to do it for the final photo. :wink: Yes, foreground will be covered by moss. And for livestock i am thinking to put Boraras brigittae, Clithon corona snails and some colorful shrimps:icon_smil




PepperyT said:


> Wow that is GORGEOUS! Makes me want to stand on top and sing "The hills are aliiiiiive...."


LOL :hihi:


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

This really is brilliant. 

I've been working on a similar scape for some time now (lots of rock, path down the center, similar sized tank). 

Anyway, my 2c concerns your path. imho is think it maintains its width for too long while passing through the middle of the tank. I think the path should be consistently (and gradually) getting less wide as is progresses towards the back of the tank. A few tiny adjustments would address this.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for advice, Dantrasy. You are right, this is not finished yet... I planning to make narrower that area of the path with small stones covered with Coral moss.


----------



## Kalyke (Dec 1, 2014)

beautiful job!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

More moss added:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Update! I didn't do anything over a month, even wc, but everithing is ok. Snails doing great job!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Orange eye Blue Tigers arrived! Next week comming Mosquito Rasboras


----------



## Nuthatch (Jun 18, 2014)

That's a beautiful tank you have made! Do you have others, too?


----------



## hiimkari29 (Aug 23, 2015)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## gotplants (Apr 18, 2012)

What technique did you use to break the rocks? Planning on starting a nano as well and I have about 15 pounds of Seiryu and 20 pounds of Ohko to play with. I'm looking to get the sharp shapes like you have.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Nano master!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks guys! 



Nuthatch said:


> That's a beautiful tank you have made! Do you have others, too?


I have, some of them:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=898361&highlight=

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=828993&highlight=

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=195270&highlight=

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7275538&postcount=57



gotplants said:


> What technique did you use to break the rocks? Planning on starting a nano as well and I have about 15 pounds of Seiryu and 20 pounds of Ohko to play with. I'm looking to get the sharp shapes like you have.


I have used 1kg hammer. If you want to get oblong pieces you can try with chisel.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Mosquito rasboras arrived!


----------



## Rinfish (Aug 16, 2015)

Amazing!!! This is what I would love to do with my Fluval Ebi when it comes in the mail. Thanks for posting pictures of your process!


----------



## cube860 (Oct 3, 2015)

love it


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

only concern is the filter parts obstructing your awesome scape. Its really a work of art well done


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

Very well done! Nice to see this scape starting to take off. Hope everything fills up nicely!


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Let's see an update on this one!


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Man, you make it seem so effortless. Nice tank(s)!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks all! Here is an update. Everything ok with this tank, some algae on the left glass - main reason direct sunlight in the morning (tank is placed near the window). Putted piece of cardboard there, hope it will help. It is time for the first trimming.


----------



## rnandez (Mar 24, 2015)

Love the hardscape!


----------



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

shaman. said:


> Thanks all! Here is an update. Everything ok with this tank, some algae on the left glass - main reason direct sunlight in the morning (tank is placed near the window). Putted piece of cardboard there, hope it will help. It is time for the first trimming.


So cool. I may have missed it somewhere earlier, but what do you use for your background?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Styrofoam board


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Amazing, can't wait for my next scape so I can do a mountain one like this.


----------



## JBG (Nov 1, 2015)

Being completely honest here.... I almost want to call you a lier when you say 6 gallons. This scape makes the tank look so much bigger. Im flabbergasted at how awesome this looks!! 
Love Love Love it. Keep it up!!


----------



## u2ulalah (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi shaman, all of your tanks look fantastic and great and I just started to pick up this new hobby and was into setting up a nano tank (30'X30'X30') and I've read all your tanks posting here and understand that you used "blend" method on New adventure "Hallelujah Mountains" [13g] and "glue" method on Mountainscape [6g] and to your experience which method work great for the fissiden moss? Thanks you in advance for your advice.


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

Can we get a larger photo?


----------



## stingrayness (Feb 14, 2016)

Any updates? I'm really interested to see how the moss has grown onto the rocks


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry guys, didn't saw this tread has replys :nerd: This tank was demolished as i needed rocks for new project. > 



u2ulalah said:


> Hi shaman, all of your tanks look fantastic and great and I just started to pick up this new hobby and was into setting up a nano tank (30'X30'X30') and I've read all your tanks posting here and understand that you used "blend" method on New adventure "Hallelujah Mountains" [13g] and "glue" method on Mountainscape [6g] and to your experience which method work great for the fissiden moss? Thanks you in advance for your advice.


Yogurt method is the best! :wink2:


----------



## ulalah (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks Shaman, hope to see your new project soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

